# Indigo's Art Thread



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 16, 2021)

I decided to start an art thread for all things pokemon-art related!

that i draw



So far it's just scared yamask, but i may draw some more things... i have a bunch of sketches just waiting to be turned into good art.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Feb 16, 2021)

What a cutie! I love how even their teardrop is all wiggly and afraid  Fantastic work conveying emotions! I'm a big fan of that nice bold linework, too!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 16, 2021)

Bluwiikoon said:


> What a cutie! I love how even their teardrop is all wiggly and afraid  Fantastic work conveying emotions! I'm a big fan of that nice bold linework, too!


I was trying to make the thick bold lineart more visible... but yamask is really dark, so i didn't get to show it off. Oh well.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 16, 2021)

Here are some sketches


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## qenya (Feb 18, 2021)

IndigoClaudia said:


> Here are some sketches
> 
> View attachment 961View attachment 962View attachment 963


ohh... love that fuzzy little joltik blob.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 28, 2021)

Sketch! This is pokémon related because... 
well i haven't finished the drawing yet, it'll be pokemon related before long.
Did i do a good job capturing the SwSh preportions? i spent like 30 minutes trying to get the lineart perfect.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 28, 2021)

Looks like you guys get real time progress updates!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 28, 2021)

Spot the difference!
The eyes are visible


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 28, 2021)

This is all based off of a reference image


Spoiler: Reference Image




I'm litterally just trying to draw this and it's hard to replicate the lineart ;w;


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 28, 2021)

There, now i got a very very rough body sketch done


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 28, 2021)

I hate hands urggghhh

this is good enough


----------



## Zori (Feb 28, 2021)

hands sadly are a thing that must be drawn sometimes


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 28, 2021)

I think i ran out of drawing energy but i am 100% satisfied with what i've got so far


----------



## Novae (Feb 28, 2021)

ooh that looks really good!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 6, 2021)

idk if this counts as art since i basically just used stuff i found online but look...
a galarian gentleman


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 7, 2021)

Bianca League Card!

I had to do this, lol. I'm proud of how it turned out, but i think i may redo this in the future making a new bianca sprite and not just using her xtransiever sprite.

(For what it's worth, 461 reads as "white" in Goroawase)



Spoiler: Reference




I probably should've made the league card wider but ehh, unova league cards are different.


----------



## Zori (Mar 7, 2021)

961 & 461?


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 7, 2021)

Zori said:


> 961 & 461?


Somebody guessed Cheren's league card number


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 13, 2021)

I have no brain


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 14, 2021)

I can't reveal this whole thing just yet but... snommer


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2021)

Cute artwork! :)


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Sep 5, 2021)

Would love to see more of your work whenever you get the chance! :D


----------

